# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Νανάκια ράτσας μάλλον!

## serafeim

Παιδια μετα απο χρονια θελω παλι τετοιες κοτες οπως παλια!!! Ξερω τι χρειαζονται αλλα δεν ξερω που θα τα βρω!!! Αν ξερει κανεις η εχει και χαριζει η ανταλλασει πολυ ευχαριστως!!
Οριστε φωτογραφιες!!
νανα

νανος


ετσι ηταν αρσενικα θυληκα

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω ειχα οταν ημουν μικρος ,μου αρεσε πολυ το πρωινο ξυπνημα του αρσενικου

----------


## serafeim

ΤΡΕΛΑ!!! απλα!!!
Αν βρω τις παιδικες μου φωτογραφιες θα τρελαθειτε ποσο κοντα ημουν!!  :Happy: 
Θελω παλι αυτο το ειδος!!! Παρα μα παρα πολυ!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

το αρσενικο νομιζω δεν ειναι ιδια ρατσα με το θυληκο. http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/NDG/BRKRedJF.html

----------


## serafeim

ετσι ηταν ολοιδια δεν ξερω ρατσα.. παντως τα θυληκα ηταν μαυρα και τα αρσενικα. ετσι και αυτα απι κλωσσαρια...

----------


## birdy_num_num

Σεραφείμ, μια καλή λίστα από ράτσες που υπέρχουν σε νανάκια μπορείς να βρεις εδώ:

http://poultrykeeper.com/chicken-breeds

Αυτό που ψάχνεις είναι μάλλον το golden dutch:

http://poultrykeeper.com/chicken-breeds/dutch-bantams

(δες φωτό στο τέλος της ιστοσελίδας).

Τώρα τί μπορείς να βρεις στην Ελλάδα και πόσο καθαρόαιμα, δεν ξέρω...

Κώστα, το red junglefowl που βρήκες μοιάζει όντως στη φωτογραφία με αυτό που ψάχνει ο Σεραφείμ, αλλά στην ουσία είναι η αρχεόγονη αγριόκοτα από όπου εικάζεται ότι προέκυψαν οι οικόσιτες κότες. Είναι άγριο πουλί, σπάνιο να το βρεις σε ιδιωτική εκτροφή (τουλάχιστον στην Ευρώπη, τα τελευταία χρόνα υπάρχουν αρκετοί ιδιώτες εκτροφείς στις ΗΠΑ) και πανάκριβο (αν το βρεις). Συνήθως τα έχουν σε ζωολογικούς κήπους.

----------


## serafeim

πανω ειχαμε και εναν ασπρο οπως εχει που ηταν ο πρωτος αρσενικος και κυριαρχος αλλα ποια ρατσα ακριβως θα σε γξελσω...

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μπραβο Πανο. 
δεν εχω ασχοληθει με ρατσες απο κοτες. 
η φωτογραφια που εχει βαλει ο Σεραφειμ γραφει junglefowl και απο εκει εψαξα  :winky: 

αρα πολυ σωστα ειναι golden dutch 
http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/C.../BRKDutch.html

----------


## birdy_num_num

Σεραφείμ, τα dutch bantams (δηλ. ολλανδικά νανάκια, για να τα λέμε και στα Ελληνικά!) έχουν διάφορους χρωματισμούς, μεταξύ των οποίων και άσπρα. Δες το link που σου δίνει ο Κώστας για μερικές ωραίες φωτογραφίες για τα διάφορα χρώματα.

Πιθανόν αν ψάξεις στο internet να βρεις να πουλάνε on-line γόνιμα αυγά, τα οποία τα βάζεις σε δική σου κλώσσα ή μηχανή.

----------


## serafeim

το διαβασα....
εψαξα αυγα αλλα δεν βρηκα... αν δει κανεις κατι ας μου παρακαλω...

----------


## birdy_num_num

Έχει on-line από Αγγλία (δεν ξέρω βέβαια σε τίκατάσταση θα φτάσουν Ελλάδα και θέλει και καλό συγχρονισμό, π.χ. να έχεις έτοιμηκλώσαα ή μηχανή για να τα βάλεις κατευθείαν και να μην περνάνε οι μέρες). Θασου στείλω πμ με το linkγια ναμην παραβιάζουμε τους όρους του forum.

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ Παναγιωτη!!!

----------

